# AOC Status



## Skley (18. September 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Buffi`s,

da ich meinen Urlaub dank einer Knieverletzung zuhause verbringen darf, überlege ich mir derzeit mit einem Online-Spiel anzufangen.

Ich habe bisher über AoC leider nicht viel gutes hören können.
Meistens wird immer nur gemeckert ...
Nun ist es aber leider auch so, daß die Unzufriedenen sich sowieso öfters melden als zufriedene Spieler.

Daher die Frage:
Wie "verbuggt" ist AoC inzwischen noch.
Kann man es bedenkenlos empfehlen oder stürzt es alle Nase lang ab?
Es stört mich nicht, ob einige Texte noch in Englisch sind oder nicht, aber ich möchte ein Spiel spielen können, ohne das es sich pro Abend mehrfach verabschiedet.

Ich selber würde mich als PvE-Spieler einstufen.
Gegen gelegentliches PvP habe ich nicht, aber ich möchte nicht beim "normalen" Questes plötzlich überfallen werden.

Wie sieht es da in AoC aus?

Itemgeilheit?
Wie sieht es mit Items in AoC aus?
Sind die Items dort so wichtig wie z.B. in WoW, oder sind sie eher nur ein netter Bonus wie in HdRO?

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich jemand meiner Fragen annehmen würde.



PS: Falls jemand einen Gäste-Key hat, würde ich mich sehr freuen - Sich eine eigene Meinung bilden zu können ist immernoch das beste.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. September 2008)

Guckst du hier -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=59327


----------



## Skley (18. September 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Guckst du hier -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=59327



Hab geguckt, aber alle Fragen sind damit trotzdem nicht beantwortet.


----------



## myadictivo (18. September 2008)

also ich hab nun level 30 mit meinem char erreicht und etwas über 24 stunden played time.

der client ist mir kein einziges mal abgestürzt und das spiel läuft sehr geschmeidig auf meinem rechner. obwohl es mit sicherheit kein high end gerät ist. einige questtexte waren noch auf englisch, aber mit dem update von gestern wurden auch einige sachen wieder eingedeutscht (hab bisher nur mal kurz angetestet).

wer pve spielen will, sollte halt nicht auf einen pvp server gehen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 somit ist das problem von ganken beim questen auch gelöst. bisher kann ich ohne probleme selffound spielen. es dropen aber auch massig blaue items bzw gibts questbelohnungen die einem immer mal wieder ordentlich einen equip schub geben. aber es geht auch ohne. man muss nicht wow like 100x ne low lvl inze farmen bis mal endlich die eine waffe dropt die 1dps mehr macht und mit dem übernächsten levelup eh nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alternativ gibts nette sachen beim handelsposten.

@ColonelCrack

und wow machts ja sooo anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gäähnz*


----------



## myadictivo (18. September 2008)

uuhh.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tschuldigung das mir aoc gefällt und ich es trotz deiner doch sachlich objektiver beschreibung gerne spiele.. darfst du denn schon wörter mit arsch drin benutzen oder putzt dir deine mutti dann das maul aus mit seife..bööses wort.. hach bitte.. buffed is doch zwecks aoc nur für eines gut..sich gegenseitig an den hals zu gehen und zu beleidigen..

also bitte..so ich muss..mein bus in die kita fährt gleich


----------



## reappy (18. September 2008)

Ich würde an deiner stelle bis Januar warten mit dem Kauf.

Den bis dahin sind WAR und WotLK schon einige Zeit auf dem Markt.
Bis dahin wird sich dann zeigen wies mit AoC weiter geht.

Denkbar ist z.Z. eigentlich alles: Von monatlichem Abo (wie derzeit) über Itemshop bis hin zum close ist alles drinn.
Auserdem müsste bis dahin das 2.te Pvp patch raus sein, Dx10 sollte ja dann auch gehen, und evtl. gibts mehr content.

Ps: Ich hatte von anfang an nie Systemabstürze, lags oder sonstiges, nur hin und wieder hatte ich statt den Texturen so ne art noppenfolie o0. Die sah nicht schön aus hat aber das gameplay nicht beeindrächtigt.


----------



## prontopronto (18. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ach ja, und wer bitte hat damit angefangen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, natürlich nicht.. Wo du doch so sachlich und objektiv die Fragen des TE beantwortet hast..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skley (18. September 2008)

prontopronto schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht.. Wo du doch so sachlich und objektiv die Fragen des TE beantwortet hast..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als TE mische ich mich hier einfach mal frech ein.

Ja, ich finde schon, daß ColonelCrack mir geholfen hat - Besonders durch das zusenden des Gäste-Key`s (Freu mich schon) - Und nun hört auf zu streiten - Falls jemanden noch was zu meinen Fragen zu sagen hat bitte immer raus damit, aber bitte hört auf euch gegenseitig nieder zu machen!


----------



## Aresetyr (18. September 2008)

Es is der Hammer dass sich die Communities in WoW und AoC IMMER nur an die Gurgel gehen müssen, dass die Menschen einfach nicht über Beleidigungen stehen können... ich finde das beschämender, als die beiden Spiele...


----------



## Deadwool (18. September 2008)

Meine 2 Cents:

- Grafik / Sound / Atmosphäre => Wahnsinn! (sofern du einen Rechner hast der das ganze auf hohem Niveau spielbar darstellen kann)

- Kampfsystem => sehr gut. macht (mir) sehr viel Spass

- normale Quests (berufe quests ausgenommen) => bis mind. Level 67 (weiter bin ich noch nicht) sehr gut. Es gibt so gut wie keine Bugs mehr (jene die immer noch das "nach Tortage ist das Spiel nur noch kacke" Märchen aus der Beta erzählen, lügen oder ignorieren die Tatsache dass sich das Spiel weiterentwickelt hat. Der einzige Unterschied zu Tortage ist, dass die NPCs später nur noch vereinzelt  Sprachausgabe haben. Die Quests selbst sind aber nicht weniger spannend wie am anfang und funktionieren genauso. Ich persönlich war eher froh als das Gequassel der Questgeber aufgehört hat. Vorher hatte ich immer den Eindruck ich spiele ein Singleplayerspiel.

- Stabilität => Seit ich 4 GB RAM im Rechner habe, hab ich keinerlei Abstürze mehr. Serverbedingte Lagspitzen häufen sich allerdings in letzter Zeit.  

- Berufe => nach meiner Erfahrung langweilig und verbugt. Gehört dringend generalüberholt

- Dungeons => gut (besser wie am anfang), aber spieltechnisch weit von der Qualität eines WoW entfernt

- Innovation => Es gibt ein paar wirklich tolle sachen die andere Spiele nicht haben. Angefangen vom Kampfsystem, die Fatalities, bis hin zum klettern. Und die Mounts (Mammut, Pferde) sind mit Abstand die am aufwendigsten animierten Tiere die mir je in einem MMO untergekommen sind. Überhaupt sind die Animationen auf einem sehr hohen Niveau in AoC.


Mein Fazit:
(Noch) kein Spiel das so gut ist dass man WoW deswegen an den Nagel hängt, aber für zwischendruch eine tolle Erfahrung die ich nicht missen möchte.


----------



## haro3777 (18. September 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich spreche mal über "meine" ganz persönliche meinung. du hast gerade zeit, weil du urlaub hast?? dann würde ich doch lieber kein online spiel zocken. hol dir lieber ein reduziertes (eventuell auch etwas älteres) gutes rollenspiel. 

40-50,- € würde ich so nicht mal so eben für dieses spiel raushauen. ich habe es mir damals auch geholt, weil ich von der spielidee total begeistert war. die ersten 20-25 level waren auch recht gut, muss ich wirklich sagen. aber ab da wurde das spiel langweilig/eintönig und verbugt. die gebiete sind "null" ausgereift und wirken, als ob da kein geld mehr vorhanden war und das spiel auf den markt musste. habe das ganze noch 2 monate mitgemacht, weil ich ja positiv gestimmt war, dass alles nur anfangsschwierigkeiten sind. leider wurde in dieser zeit nicht vieles besser. wie es jetzt ist, weiss ich nicht. aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich in diesem spiel, in dieser kurzen zeit, so viel verbessert hat. 

ich würde dir auch raten, mal die nächsten 2 monate abzuwarten. schließlich ist heute WAR auf dem markt gekommen. und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dieses spiel aoc vom markt drängen wird. 

ja ich habe auch gelesen, dass du pve spielen willst und WAR ist eher pvp. jedoch geht es darum, dass die meisten pvp spieler auf dauer sich WAR anschließen werden (vorausgesetzt das spiel hält, was es verspricht) und die pve spieler bei wow bleiben werden. zumal wow ja seine erweiterung für den 13.11. fix gemacht hat. WAR hat eine riesige fangemeide, die bei aoc nicht so vorhanden ist. deshalb wird sich dieses spiel durchsetzten, selbst wenn es auch hier am anfang nicht richtig läuft. 

wie gesagt, ist das "meine" persönliche meinung. ich habe auch nix gegen aoc. jeder soll spielen, was er will. jedoch würde ich dir für deine urlaubszeit eher offline-spiele empfehlen. ist ja wie pve.

gruß
haro3777


----------



## Amorelian (18. September 2008)

Skley schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Buffi`s,
> 
> da ich meinen Urlaub dank einer Knieverletzung zuhause verbringen darf, überlege ich mir derzeit mit einem Online-Spiel anzufangen.
> 
> ...




Was Bugs angeht, so wäre es wirklich ideal, wenn Du einen Gästepass zum Testen ergattern könntest. Bei mir läuft das Spiel unter Vista 64 eigentlich absolut stabil und das schon seit Ende der closed Beta, die Bugs die ich seither erlebt habe, sind alles nur Kleinigkeiten. Dagegen habe ich in Warhammer online zum Beispiel wesentlich mehr und schwerwiegendere Bugs entdecken müssen, vor allem Client Crashs auf den Desktop oder einen Schwarzen Bildschirm nach einiger Zeit und andere Sachen. Man muss bei jedem neuen MMO mit Bugs rechnen, daher ist anzuraten auszutesten wie das jeweilige Spiel auf der eigenen Hardware läuft. Seit dem Patch gestern scheint in AoC kaum noch jemand Probleme mit Crashs zu haben, was ich gestern so beim Raid gehört habe.
Texte sind übrigens so gut wie komplett Deutsch, lass Dir da nichts erzählen, Du wirst kaum Englisch finden, das war aber auch schon beim Start nicht viel schlechter...
Was PvE angeht, so wirst Du Dir ab Level 80 eine Raidgruppe oder Gilde die regelmässig raidet suchen müssen, sonst gibt es ausser Twinken nicht massig viel zu tun, ausser craften vielleicht. Das Endgame ist eher PvP, ich würde daher auch raten auf einem PvP oder RP-PvP Server anzufangen, da ich selbst auf Asgard spiele empfehle ich Dir mal diesen Server *grinst*.
Items verbessern den Charakter in AoC natürlich auch, allerdings nicht so extrem wie in WoW, EQ2 oder WAR. Dennoch ist es sicherlich eines der Ziele ab 80 seine Ausrüstung zu verbessern.

Dass die Gebiete nicht ausgereift seien etc., wie mein Vorredner meint, ist absoluter Quatsch, gerade das  Landschaftsdesign von AoC ist eine der Stärken.
Wer Spiele mit ähnlicher Grafik bzw. ähnlich hochauflösenden Texturen kennt wie z. B. EQ2 oder Vanguard, der bemerkt sofort wieviel Liebe zum Detail in AoC steckt.

Ansonsten schau Dir AoC an und bilde Dir Deine eigene Meinung, auf gar keinen Fall solltest Du sie Dir aufgrund der Posts in diesem Forum bilden.
Für mich ist AoC zur Zeit das MMORPG, welches mir am besten gefällt, da ändert auch Wrath of the Lichking, wo ich Zugang zur Beta habe, oder auch Warhammer Online, welches ich auch seit der Beta kenne und jetzt auch seit dem Headstart einen Account habe, um nebenbei mal reinzuschauen, nichts dran, allerdings ist das natürlich auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Domme (18. September 2008)

Ich hab hier noch ne original verpackte Collectors Edition von AoC rumliegen. Also noch eingeschweißt und mit den 30 Tagen inclusive.
Hab damals 2 CE´s gekauft ... noch eine für nen Freund, der die dann aber net haben wollte.
Wenn wer Interesse hat, einfach melden. Über den Preis werden wir uns einig ...

Gruß
Domme


----------



## mattenowie (18. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Es is der Hammer dass sich die Communities in WoW und AoC IMMER nur an die Gurgel gehen müssen, dass die Menschen einfach nicht über Beleidigungen stehen können... ich finde das beschämender, als die beiden Spiele...



hm, wieso die wow und aoc community??

@ colonelcrack hat doch geschrieben das er kein wow gamer ist und somit auch net mit zur wow community gehört.

für @ myadictivo ist es einfach nur nicht zu ertragen, dass jemand etwas schlechtes über aoc schreibt. und dabei war es ja netmal gelogen.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Es is der Hammer dass sich die Communities in WoW und AoC IMMER nur an die Gurgel gehen müssen, dass die Menschen einfach nicht über Beleidigungen stehen können... ich finde das beschämender, als die beiden Spiele...


Wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass Col. Crack nach seinen eigenen Aussagen kein WoW spielt.


----------



## VsFs (18. September 2008)

Wisst Ihr was super toll wäre? Wenn jemand vielleicht einen Gäste Key für mich hätte das ich es mal antesten könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trolldich (18. September 2008)

VsFs schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr was super toll wäre? Wenn jemand vielleicht einen Gäste Key für mich hätte das ich es mal antesten könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=49543
versuchs da mal aber da kommen auf 50 wo suchen 1 wo anbietet .


----------



## Factions (19. September 2008)

Gäääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääähn...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

~300.000 Abos nur noch von fast 1 Mille, Mitgründer von FC hat Handtuch geschmissen, Aktie von 60 $ auf 9$ gefallen (schon vor der US Kriese), Alle Investoren sind sauer, Eidos sauer und stößt FC ab bla bla bla (Kann man alles nachlesen sogar auf Buffed), Einige Spielezeitschriften haben im Nachtest AoC schon auf 69%-73% abgewertet, DX10 immer wieder tolle Screenshots wie schon vor einem Jahr bla bla

Ja ja, AoC - dolles Game, muss sich noch einleben bla bla bla... Mein 80iger ist schon vor über einem Monat in Tiefschlaf gegangen....

*schnaaaaaaarch, bin mal gespannt wann buffed AoC da oben in den Links endlich mal raus nimmt....


*Aber Psssssssssssssssst, Die Erwachsenen Titten Opas fangen sonst mit dem Stock an zu wedeln wenn man was Böses über AoC sagt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (19. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Es is der Hammer dass sich die Communities in WoW und AoC IMMER nur an die Gurgel gehen müssen, dass die Menschen einfach nicht über Beleidigungen stehen können... ich finde das beschämender, als die beiden Spiele...





Eben. Geht lieber gemeinsam auf die WAR-Fanboys los. Die sind derzeit viel nerviger und flamen links und rechts(natürlich ohne zu wissen wie ihr spiel letztlich wird....da kann man dann am besten andere kritisieren weil die können ja nicht zurückschießen. Lief bei AoC auch am besten solange das game nicht raus war und man schön davon phantasieren konnte wie toll das durch wird, basierend auf werbesprüchen).  LOL


----------



## DefloS (19. September 2008)

&#8230; in AoC Gibs viel Blut! &#8230;


----------



## Nocitu (19. September 2008)

User Comment zum Thema dass Gaute FC verlässt:


Nope AOC will kill Warhammer its getting more and more stable plus they just released their pvp update 

Just proves that topless women couldn't even save this game... the nerds of the world wanted more.

LULZ Failcom!
WAR is going to kill their userbase = (

AoC is good but need more work and more content

Really disapointed with Funcoms handling of Conan, I was following the development of it since 05', an active member of the forums and beta tester and for those few early months when the game 'was' actually fun to play, everything seemed great until FC started to obviously fail to deliver on promises and to make matters worse, swing the nerf bat extremely hard. Whilst i'm sorry to see Godager go, I can't forgive Funcoms lack of decisive action taken on Age of Conans development and future, and now with WAR out, this title will surely die.

Yet another example of having great graphics but incomplete gameplay are not enough.

bummer, well glad wrath comes out in 2 months W00T

I was going to buy it but then Warhammer Online is coming out and WoW Wrath of the Lich King is coming soon so maybe later I will get it but TBH the above 2 MMO's will probably keep me busy for a looong time. 

Rofl, expansion = patch in this case.

Expansion next year?
A good name for it would be: Age of Conan: The Pat©h to Retail Version.

All 12 of the AoC players must be very sad right now.


----------



## -Kaleb- (19. September 2008)

Hey wenn AOC ein Solo Spiel wäre würde ich ja sagen probiers trotz des gammeligen gameplays und der unverschämten Bugs und dem fehlenden Inhalt aus, da es aber ein mmo ist und die Spielerzahlen stetig sinken und 78% derer welches es noch spielen eh in keiner guten Kinderstube aufgewachsen sind kann ich von dem Spiel nur abraten.

AOC ist keinen Cent wert!


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (19. September 2008)

ich habe mittlerweile 2 chars auf level 80 und zwei im bereich 30+
aoc wurde als pvp spiel verkauft was anfangs quasi null vorhanden war. 
da war ich sehr enttäuscht vom spiel aber ich gab nicht auf und habe mir eine gute gilde gesucht und das raiden für mich entdeckt. das war sehr lustig mit 24 im ts und im spiel die boss kloppen. t1 haben wir gecleart und t2 gleich erfolgreich gestartet. 
erster gemnerf unsere beiden maintanks haben ihren account gekündigt. haben extrem viel zeit zum verbessern ihrer rüstungen gesteckt und nun konnten sie sie wegschmeissen.
die ganze gilde hat unseren zwei neuen tanks rüstungen hergestellt und mit resi-edelsteinen ausgerüstet.
habe einige spieler in dieser zeit an bugs verloren und mussten deshalb eine raidallianz mit einer zweiten gilde eingehen.

gemnerf diese woche und warhammer-start.
unsere raidallianz hat zur zeit noch knapp 10-15 spieler die aktuell weiterraiden wollen.

vielen anderen gilden geht es ähnlich. mir macht das spiel aoc eigentlich sehr viel spass aber wir finden kaum noch spieler das wir raids zusammenbekommen. 
habe mich nie für warhammer interessiert aber ich werde es mir wohl in der nächsten zeit kaufen um überhaupt mal wieder mit meinen alten gildies zusammenspielen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir hätten in unserer gilde 40+ 80iger accounts und könnten fast 2 raids alleine stellen aber keiner kommt mehr on


----------



## Gocu (19. September 2008)

Also ich habe hier den Thread mal verfolgt und wollte AoC einfach nochmal antesten. Jeder hat ja eine andere Meinung zum Spiel. Vielleicht gefällt es mir ja jetzt besser, für einen Gästekey wäre ich sehr dankbar

Grüße

Gocu

EDIT: Vielen Dank habe schon einen Key also nichtmehr anschreiben^^


----------



## Yaglan (21. September 2008)

Also das wichtigste höre nur auf die Leute die das spiel auch wirklich noch spielen. Und nicht die es seit Monaten aufgehört haben. 

Also zum PvP. Ist eben wie zu der Zeit als PvP bei WoW erschienen ist. Es gibt Ränge und belohnungen dafür. Nur anstatt Ehre Bezahlst du Gold
1 Goldt ist in etwa so viel wert wie 100Gold in WoW. 

Die hast erstklassige Musik und Soundeffekte beim spiel. 
Du hast ein Spaßiges Kampfsystem. 

Beim lvln Selber Hast du ab Bestimmte lvl Schicksals Queest. Meiner meinung sehr Gut gemacht.

Von der Welt selber Erfähst du sehr viel. Die Bürger stehen Hinter Conan andere weniger. Du erfährst gegen wen Krieg herscht. Und gegen wen nicht. Man erfahrt mit wen im spiel verhandelt wird. Das im Hintergrund.

Zum Raiden selber kann ich nicht so viel sagen. 

Du brauchst in den Spiel eine gute Gildengemeinschaft wenn du alles benutzen willst. Denn nur als Gilde kann man die Besten sachen herstellen. Was aber jetzt nicht heisst das das spiel Item abhängig ist. 

Zu dem was für ein MMO sollst du spielen kann ich nur sagen. Was gefällt dir? 
Was für Fantasy Welten gefallen dir. 

Ich nenne mich mal als beispiel. Ich habe WoW über 3 Jahre gespielt. Wollte mal was neues versuchen. 
Dazu kam ich zu Age of Conan. und Habe mich mit den Welten auch beschäftigt. Wo ich erkannt habe das mir die Welt von Conan mehr zu sagt. Denn WoW wird immer abgedrehter. 
WAR kommt nicht in Frage weil es WoW nur eben anders ist. 
WoW und WAR sind spiele wo der Ursprung HDR ist. Da ich estmalgenug von Elfe/Eleben Orks Trolle und so habe. Habe ich mich mit den Game nicht mehr beschäftigt.

Aber ich mag geschichte ich mag die Antike. Ich mag Mythologie. Da habe ich in AoC die Perfecte Welt gefunden. Denn es spielt in der Vergangen heit. nur eben etwas abgeändert. 
Stygier sind Ägypter. 
Aquelonier sind sowas wie Grieschen und Römer.
Cimmeria sind sowas wie die Alten Germanen oder andere Barbarischen Völker. 

Was instancen betrifft. Kann sein das WoW auf Platz 1 ist was was das betrifft. Aber in AoC bin ich mir sicher das die anderen instancen noch Überarbeitet werden wie die Schwarze Festung. Und wenn das stimmen sollte Kann sich Blizzard eine Scheibe von Funcom abschneiden.


----------



## LoserOwner (24. September 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> ...
> Was instancen betrifft. Kann sein das WoW auf Platz 1 ist was was das betrifft. Aber in AoC bin ich mir sicher das die anderen instancen noch Überarbeitet werden wie die Schwarze Festung. Und wenn das stimmen sollte Kann sich Blizzard eine Scheibe von Funcom abschneiden.
> ...



Auf den kommenden Content kann man sich nur freuen, mit der Engine steht das Zeitaufwendigste und das in einer Qualität, die von keinem anderen MMO erreicht wird. In Zukunft wird sicherlich einiges an Content einfliessen, der ähnlich nett oder besser wie die schwarze Festung ist.

Auch die neuen Quests im Eiglophianischen Gebirge sind sehr nett gemacht, die zeigen dass wenn man den Entwicklern nur Ruhe und Zeit lässt, wirklich sehr interessante Dinge zu erwarten sind.


----------



## WarNuts (24. September 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Du hast ein Spaßiges Kampfsystem.



Als Heiler Schaden machen zu müssen um zu Heilen > nicht spaßig.
3 Knöpfe zu drücken um einen Style auszuführen, der am Ende vermurkst wird, weil dein Gegner sich wegbewegt hat > nicht spaßig



Yaglan schrieb:


> WAR kommt nicht in Frage weil es WoW nur eben anders ist.



Geiler Satz. Ist wie: Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. Sind gleich, nur eben anders.



Yaglan schrieb:


> Cimmeria sind sowas wie die Alten Germanen oder andere Barbarischen Völker.



Geh weiter nach Norden, Cimmeria is mehr Skandinavien.

Und allgemein: Arbeite mal bitte an deiner Rechtschreibung.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (24. September 2008)

Trabbi ist wie BMW... Nur anders. *g*

Finde die Vergleiche echt lustig.


Ich glaube, dass AoC mehr Leute verlieren wird dank WAR. AoC wurde als PvP-Spiel angekündigt und nichts wurde umgesetzt. 
Die Berichte die ich über WAR lese, lassen dort auf was anderes schließen.
Bin gespannt ob AoC es überhaupt so lange schafft bis das angekündigte Addon erscheint.


----------



## salantar (24. September 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Trabbi ist wie BMW... Nur anders. *g*
> 
> Finde die Vergleiche echt lustig.
> 
> ...



aoc hat sicherlich einiges an spielern verloren, dennoch ist es nach wow und nun noch war die nr 3 im westlichen mmo sektor. das wird es wohl auch bleiben sofern sie nun gescheit weitermachen.

der pvp patch war der erste schritt, währe er vor 4-6 wochen schon gekommen hätten sie sicherlich viele halten könne die nun bei war sind aber nunja chance verspielt.

dennoch ist aoc auf dem richtigem weg und wird seinen platz zwischen war und wow berechtigter weise haben, da es eben was anderes ist. 

das viele vergrault sind oder eben ein anderes mmo bevorzugen ist normal udn verständlich.


----------



## xBloodyMary (24. September 2008)

@viele

das Problem hier ist, das man einfach kaum vernünftige Antworten auf eine Frage bekommt. Man fragt beispielsweise "wie ist das Wetter heute in München" und bekommt dann 20 Antworten dieser Art. 

- ich bin betrogen worden weil AOC nicht so toll ist wie sie behauptet haben (sehr subjektiv)
- alles Sch.... es gibt kein echtes PVP
- die Aktienkurse sind im Keller
- die Spielerzahlen sind auf 10% zurückgegangen
   etc etc etc bla bla

dazu scheint eine so einfach Frage eine unendliche Folge von hämischen Flames auszulösen. Am Ende hat man keine Antwort, weiß dafür aber Dinge (Gerüchte), die von irgendwelchen "Spackos" einfach mal so behauptet werden und auch noch als "objektive" Meinung ausgegeben werden.

Meine Erfahrung hier ist, das du in diesem Forum einfach nur zugeflamt wirst, weil offensichtlich viele Menschen einfach nur noch Bock darauf haben, anderen möglichst zu schaden - warum auch immer.
Tu dir ein Gefallen und such dir eine seriöse Community - hier findest du garantiert keine.

Zum Thema: mittlerweile ist das Spiel bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten bugfrei und mir macht es nach jahrelangem Spielen in WOW, HRDO, DAO, Guildwars einen Riesenspaß. Ich finde, es lohnt sich in jedem Fall, wenn man nicht gerade zu den Menschen gehört, die unbedingt innerhalb einer Woche auf lvl 80 sein wollen. Wenn man Spaß daran hat, sich alles genau anzuschauen und in der Welt "zu leben", dazu eventuell auch noch RP mag, dann kann man das Game nur empfehlen.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (24. September 2008)

Ich find WoW seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr viel besser als aoc xD

WoW>War>GW>>Hdro>>>AoC find ich ^^


----------



## Isel (24. September 2008)

Es ist einfach tatsächlich so, dass man solche Fragen in diesem Forum hier nicht stellen kann. Aber auf der anderen Seite kann mans auch schlecht in einem AoC Forum, ob offiziell oder Fanforum, stellen, da sich ja dort so ziemlich nur die rumtreiben, die auch noch zocken und somit wohl relativ zufrieden mit AoC sind.
Eigentlich wäre das hier die optimale Plattform, da sich hier die mmorpg-Gemeinde trifft. Aber da sehr viele junge Leute zocken und vor allem die Verantwortlichen hier nie in gegebener Form gegen ständiges geflame vorgegangen sind, kann man sich das posten hier sparen, denn alles niederzumachen, was man grade nicht zockt und all diejenige zu beleidigen, die was gegen ihr Spiel sagen, gehört hier zum guten Ton. Das Forum ist gut, wenn man zum Beispiel Tips für WOW skills oder ähnliches nachlesen will, mehr aber auch nicht. Da können sich viele Leute an die Nase packen für, vor allem aber die in Verantwortung stehenden Personen. Dieses geflame hättem an einfach damals noch im Keim ersticken müssen.


----------



## Rahan (24. September 2008)

also ich bin WoW spieler und hab 3 monate pause gehabt in denen ich auch AOC ausprobieren wollte .. nach einem monat hab ich es aufgegeben .. hatte ein lvl 48 HoX und was an AoC nocht stimmte war einfach das man nicht mir dem spiel mitgerissen worden ist die Bugs waren da nebensächlich  ich hab aoc aus dem grund an den nagel gehängt da nur die erste 20 level seeehr gut waren da man eine handfeste handlung hatte der man folgte. das macht es auch besser wie wow jedoch nach 20 naja die berufe waren sehr unausgereift etc. etc. die bugs waren net das problem sondern das das spiel gut noch 2 monate entwicklungs zeit gebraucht hätte ich bin nun wieder bei wow da man da einfahc im momen die standfesteste basis hat  und schiele auch so langsam richtung War da da viele sachen sind die im vergleich zu wow besser sind (steinigt mich aber ich finde die berufe in war besser :-D ) naja hoffe das hilft dir etwas 
mfg 
Rahan


----------



## LoserOwner (25. September 2008)

Rahan schrieb:


> also ich bin WoW spieler und hab 3 monate pause gehabt in denen ich auch AOC ausprobieren wollte .. nach einem monat hab ich es aufgegeben .. hatte ein lvl 48 HoX und was an AoC nocht stimmte war einfach das man nicht mir dem spiel mitgerissen worden ist die Bugs waren da nebensächlich  ich hab aoc aus dem grund an den nagel gehängt da nur die erste 20 level seeehr gut waren da man eine handfeste handlung hatte der man folgte. das macht es auch besser wie wow jedoch nach 20 naja die berufe waren sehr unausgereift etc. etc. die bugs waren net das problem sondern das das spiel gut noch 2 monate entwicklungs zeit gebraucht hätte ich bin nun wieder bei wow da man da einfahc im momen die standfesteste basis hat  und schiele auch so langsam richtung War da da viele sachen sind die im vergleich zu wow besser sind (steinigt mich aber ich finde die berufe in war besser :-D ) naja hoffe das hilft dir etwas
> mfg
> Rahan



Die Berufe in WAR sind erst sehr rudimentär implementiert, denke Du wirst dann auch dort nicht glücklich.
Auch was Bugs angeht wird Dir dort dann so einiges auf den Magen schlagen. Auf meinem System lief AoC z. B. immer stabiler als der WAR Client z. Zt.


----------



## Pacster (25. September 2008)

salantar schrieb:


> aoc hat sicherlich einiges an spielern verloren, dennoch ist es nach wow und nun noch war die nr 3 im westlichen mmo sektor. das wird es wohl auch bleiben sofern sie nun gescheit weitermachen.





Das stimmt so nicht weil HdRO zwischenzeitlich sicher mehr aktive Accounts hat als AoC....aber was noch schlimmer ist: Bei WoW und HdRO stehen große Addons an...bei AoC ist man damit beschäftigt Bugs auszubessern.


----------



## Mordrach (25. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht weil HdRO zwischenzeitlich sicher mehr aktive Accounts hat als AoC....aber was noch schlimmer ist: Bei WoW und HdRO stehen große Addons an...bei AoC ist man damit beschäftigt Bugs auszubessern.



Dass AoC zur Zeit weniger aktive Accounts als HdRO hat bezweifel ich wiederrum, dafür wirken die Server noch zu belebt, belebter als die HdRo Server die ich kenne.

Bei AoC steht dafür kostenloser Content an, der den ein- oder anderen dazu bewegen wird wieder reinzuschauen.

Die Bugs die Du ansprichst sind höchstens noch Kleinigkeiten, das gröbste scheint behoben zu sein, wobei ich nie Probleme mit Client Crashs hatte in AoC. Der Wotlk Beta Client crasht dagegen bei mir und bei einem Bekannten so ca. alle 30 Minuten, dazu kommen noch ein paar andere Bugs, warten wir mal ab, ob der Wotlk Release genauso bugfrei wie von Blizzard gewohnt verläuft, oder ob sie sich diesmal aufgrund steigender Konkurrenz genötigt fühlen lieber etwas früher trotz grober Bugs zu releasen.


----------



## Abrox (25. September 2008)

Man erinnere sich nur an den Zul Aman Content Patch.

Auf mehreren Servern ging gar nichts, dabei muss erwähnt werden das der Mithrilorden noch eher klein ist.

Aus meiner Sicht zum AoC Status, ich bleibe Ingame auf Bereitschaft.

Denn vieles ist schon erheblich besser als am Start, nur hier und da sind noch kleinere Schönheitsfehler drinne.


----------



## mattenowie (25. September 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> wobei ich nie Probleme mit Client Crashs hatte in AoC. Der Wotlk Beta Client crasht dagegen bei mir und bei einem Bekannten so ca. alle 30 Minuten



du vergleichst die "stabilität" des aoc clienten mit der stabilität eines wotlk beta clienten??

als aoc spieler muss man ja mittlerweile wirklich ganz schön am ende sein!!!


----------



## Mordrach (25. September 2008)

mattenowie schrieb:


> du vergleichst die "stabilität" des aoc clienten mit der stabilität eines wotlk beta clienten??
> 
> als aoc spieler muss man ja mittlerweile wirklich ganz schön am ende sein!!!



Lies doch einfach mal mehr als nur einen halben Satz, dann begreifst Du vielleicht auch, dass ich die beiden Clients nirgendwo verglichen habe, sondern ich habe geschrieben, dass man besser abwarten sollte wie stabil der Wotlk Client bei Release sein wird. 
Bisher ist es mit Abstand der verbugteste WoW Client, den Blizzard einer mittlerweile breiten Testerschicht zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Yaglan (25. September 2008)

Elke schrieb:


> Als Heiler Schaden machen zu müssen um zu Heilen > nicht spaßig.
> 3 Knöpfe zu drücken um einen Style auszuführen, der am Ende vermurkst wird, weil dein Gegner sich wegbewegt hat > nicht spaßig
> 
> 
> ...




Wieso Äpfel mit Birnen vergleuichen wenn es um War und WoW geht? Du scheinst zu vergessen das Warcraft ursprünglich Warhammer wahr. Und das vielen abgeguckt wurde.


----------



## sevendays5 (25. September 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wieso Äpfel mit Birnen vergleuichen wenn es um War und WoW geht? Du scheinst zu vergessen das Warcraft ursprünglich Warhammer wahr. Und das vielen abgeguckt wurde.




wiesst du überhaupt was du da laberst. wir reden hier über ein spiel und nicht die lore. wow als spiel war nie wie war. 

hier ist noch ein toller vergleich.

gehirn ist wie titte aber nur etwas anders.


----------



## Yaglan (26. September 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> wiesst du überhaupt was du da laberst. wir reden hier über ein spiel und nicht die lore. wow als spiel war nie wie war.
> 
> hier ist noch ein toller vergleich.
> 
> gehirn ist wie titte aber nur etwas anders.




Jop das das weiss ich das frage ich mich nur bei anderen hier.
Die meinen die haben ahnung spielen aber ein spiel seit Monaten nicht mehr oder haben es noch nie gespielt. Aber verlassen sich auf das was andere leute schreiben die von WoW verwöhnt sind und so.


----------



## WarNuts (26. September 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Die meinen die haben ahnung spielen aber ein spiel seit Monaten nicht mehr oder haben es noch nie gespielt. Aber verlassen sich auf das was andere leute schreiben die von WoW verwöhnt sind und so.



Hast du Nase Beweise, wann ich AoC das letzte mal gespielt hab?
Hast du Nase Beweise, wann ich WoW das letzte mal gespielt hab?
Nein? Tsts... und trotzdem sagst du, ich hätte das Spiel seit Monaten nicht mehr gespielt.

Soviel zum Thema Hirn und Titten...


----------



## Yaglan (26. September 2008)

Elke schrieb:


> Hast du Nase Beweise, wann ich AoC das letzte mal gespielt hab?
> Hast du Nase Beweise, wann ich WoW das letzte mal gespielt hab?
> Nein? Tsts... und trotzdem sagst du, ich hätte das Spiel seit Monaten nicht mehr gespielt.
> 
> Soviel zum Thema Hirn und Titten...



Ich habe nicht unbedingt dich damit gemeint sondern auch andere. Die das aufjedenfall geschrieben haben. Nur weil du das daraus nimmst das ich was von dir Zitiert habe.


----------

